# Epson F2000 and the EZ SpeedTreater-TX



## 4u2bSeen (Feb 21, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufxHrGPqvSQ&feature=youtu.be

Here is a short video I found on the EZ SpeadTreater-TX being used next to a DTG machine, in this case the new Epson F2000. I have this same setup on order. My shop is only 450sqft so space is limited and the ability to have your pretreat machine in close proximity of not only the printer but our computers was a decisive part of our choice to go with Equipment Zone. Will post pictures when we get set up.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Awesome purchase!

What RIP comes with the EZ version of the F2000?


----------



## 4u2bSeen (Feb 21, 2012)

Epson's Garment Creator comes standard with all of the F2000s from each distrib. EZ offers the Digital Factory Apparel RIP by Cadlink. I had a month to tinker on the trial version just pretending to print... since I had no printer. Wish it came standard with Epson but it is worth getting as an add on.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Agreed. Are you snagging Cadlink as well, or are you adding that on later?


----------



## JCS2013 (Mar 17, 2013)

4u2bSeen said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufxHrGPqvSQ&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Here is a short video I found on the EZ SpeadTreater-TX being used next to a DTG machine, in this case the new Epson F2000. I have this same setup on order. My shop is only 450sqft so space is limited and the ability to have your pretreat machine in close proximity of not only the printer but our computers was a decisive part of our choice to go with Equipment Zone. Will post pictures when we get set up.


I have the Pretreater in house. It works pretty well, no issues. I am seriously pacing waiting for this new machine though!!! UGH


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Is there a video on daily cleanup and weekly maintenance of the pretreat machine?


----------



## 4u2bSeen (Feb 21, 2012)

I haven't seen any videos... yet... but I was walked through the step at the ISS show and it was really straight forward. I always try to imagine my teenage son doing various maintenance steps and would have no worries letting him do it.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Now you have a goal -- show how to clean your pretreat machine on YouTube. Great SEO for your website, too.


----------



## 4u2bSeen (Feb 21, 2012)

SpeedTreater TX Maintenance - YouTube

Here is a video on maintenance for the EZ SpeedTreater. Pretty simple stuff.


----------



## JCS2013 (Mar 17, 2013)

4u2bSeen said:


> SpeedTreater TX Maintenance - YouTube
> 
> Here is a video on maintenance for the EZ SpeedTreater. Pretty simple stuff.


Speedtreater has been working well for me with no issues for over a month now. Make sure you take the nozzle out each night and leave in water though. It will clog, but thats common sense.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't think the speed treater would be a problem in the same room but definitely not the heat press! Pretreament has glue in it and if that evaporates into the room the head can clog fast and the high temp inside can dry it too. Just be careful


----------



## JCS2013 (Mar 17, 2013)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> I don't think the speed treater would be a problem in the same room but definitely not the heat press! Pretreament has glue in it and if that evaporates into the room the head can clog fast and the high temp inside can dry it too. Just be careful


Get a humidifier and leave it at 50%. I have all three in the same small room. Plus the Epson has that factory warranty. I haven't read it yet though, so I'm curious what they will actually warranty when setup certain ways


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah it wouldn't be wise to leave all in the same room. Even if you cutout pretreatment of the equation you have heat in the room and that will make any head clog fast. I don't think they would warrant that


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

You also don't want downtime. What if your job is due the next day and your head clogs? What will you do then? In printing one day is an eternity.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Not all pretreatment is the same. I have seen many of shops that have the pretreat, heat press and printer (in the order in a straight line) in the same room for more than a year without any issue. What might not have worked with a previous type of pretreat may work with a new type of pretreat. Best thing to do is ask the dealer or manufacturer what their experience is.

Mark


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

DAGuide said:


> Not all pretreatment is the same. I have seen many of shops that have the pretreat, heat press and printer (in the order in a straight line) in the same room for more than a year without any issue. What might not have worked with a previous type of pretreat may work with a new type of pretreat. Best thing to do is ask the dealer or manufacturer what their experience is.
> 
> Mark


I dunno, I don't even let my guys fill up pretreat bottles next to the ink or in the same room. We have a separate room for this. I could see in a bigger shop but nothing small. I have a few guys that have done that and had went through a head each month. My guys get sent home if they have pretreatment anywhere near inks, which they don't because we have a separate room. It does depend on manufacturer. Kornit even has the pretreatment coming out of the head to spray the shirt. This is different.


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> I don't think the speed treater would be a problem in the same room but definitely not the heat press! Pretreament has glue in it and if that evaporates into the room the head can clog fast and the high temp inside can dry it too. Just be careful


Hi,

You're right, the SpeedTreater-TX can be placed in the same room, since it keeps the spray contained inside. So it can go right next to a DTG Printer. 

I know a lot of printers who keep their printer, pretreatment machine, and heat press in the same room with no issues. As with anything, it's about making sure you've got the proper environment. If you are printing in a very small room where the heat press moves the temperature over the threshold where it should be, then of course you should keep it somewhere else. But in my experience, most people shouldn't have a problem with a printer, pretreat machine and heat press in the same room.

-Alex


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

My heat press is 2 feet to the right of my printer. I pretreat in a different room


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh man, that worries me


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

Worries you that my heat press is that close to my printer?


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah a lot because the key is not to dry up the nozzles on the printer and heating or high heat near the printer can do that. Not to mention the pretreatment steam near the printer


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

How long have you been working like that?


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

That never entered my mind. I will make the adjustments tonight before I fire up my shop. Thanks for the heads up. 
The pretreat vapor is more of my concern. I live in Louisiana, and the humidity is such that, I have to cure my inks a good but more than the original recommendations. 
But those are very valid points and I am going to make adjustments ASAP


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah pretreatment vapor is the worst! Especially if you're in a small room, bigger rooms not so much. Yeah I try to give good advice and always lookout for everyone. What kind of machine do you have?


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

1 year this month. 
I have replaced 2 print heads. But one I assumed was from poor cleaning habits. And the other was from a misjudgment in platen height and It pulled the head across a pretreated shirt.


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

Fast T jet 2


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

An Oldie but a Goodie!


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

That really sucks but yeah take the heat press out of the equation to maximize the life of the printer. Those heads are dang expensive now!


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

sandmanbjj said:


> That never entered my mind. I will make the adjustments tonight before I fire up my shop. Thanks for the heads up.
> The pretreat vapor is more of my concern. I live in Louisiana, and the humidity is such that, I have to cure my inks a good but more than the original recommendations.
> But those are very valid points and I am going to make adjustments ASAP


As long as you keep the room cool, in the 70s, you will be fine with the heat press in the same room. I suggest moving it to the opposite side of the room from the printer if possible. Big advantage for you living in Louisiana is the humidity. I repaired a tjet blazer a while back in Louisiana that sat in storage, no ac, with ink still in it. Replaced the ink and it printed perfect nozzle check. But it did have the 4880 teflon coated head so I'm sure that helped.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

been using the heat press (sometimes 2) close by the printer for many years with no problems. i even pretreat in the same room (detached 2-car garage) with the Wagner. while i agree that if space allows it would be better to do this in a separate location, again, i've never had any issues. we screen print, use a cutter for vinyl, and DTG all in the same room.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

23spiderman said:


> been using the heat press (sometimes 2) close by the printer for many years with no problems. i even pretreat in the same room (detached 2-car garage) with the Wagner. while i agree that if space allows it would be better to do this in a separate location, again, i've never had any issues. we screen print, use a cutter for vinyl, and DTG all in the same room.


Wow, that's pretty awesome, what kind of printer do you have and how fast do you go through heads?


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

started with the AnaJet FP-125, and now have the NeoFlex. i gotten 2 years on each, and would have been more, but didn't properly manage my white ink.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

I gotcha, that's pretty impressive man!


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

I am all about better safe than sorry. I moved my press across the room. It's a 400 sq. ft. Room


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Great move my man!


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

I appreciate the heads up.


----------

